# New Dreadclaw



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Forgeworld just released the new Anvillus Pattern Dreadclaw Drop Pod for preorder, to be release the 28th of February. Similar in size to the standard plastic drop pod, it reflects heavily on the recent Charybdis Assault Claw design.

Anvillus Patern Dreadclaw Drop Pod





































Looks pretty good (and it's in Night Lords colors! :yahoo, and at the, let's call it modes, price of 55GBP I might just get one someday, you know, as soon as I can find a buyer for my kidney.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Curious what the new rules will be. Hopefully a points reduction or ability to drop it on 1st turn.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Curious what the new rules will be. Hopefully a points reduction or ability to drop it on 1st turn.


Both would be nice. I'd like to see them being a dedicated transport (compeltely wishlisting here.)


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah I'd be fine as-is if it could be a dedicated transport, totally forgot about that.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I for one am going to use it as a butt plug!! :grin:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> I for one am going to use it as a butt plug!! :grin:


Ah, but which end?:shok:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm just trying to figure out where CSM disembark from the thing. Looks like the claw pieces would drive in on landing, sealing shut the doors.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I think the bottom opens up and they drop down.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I see it now. And a wonderful plan it is, right next to the landing thrusters. *sigh* I guess power armor "Knows no Heat"


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The idea behind the dread claw is that it hits with the legs "up" the hatch opens to allow the marines to exit onto the ground. "Legs" go down and the body of the pod raises up into the air to reveal the marines who promptly starting pouring on the bolter fire.

Nice mini by FW I think.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I could have sworn there was a paragraph somewhere in this announcement that said the Dreadclaw can currently use the rules from Aeronautica and Imperial Armour: Apocalypse II (2011), and that forthcoming rules would be in a new book. Am I crazy? Does anyone else remember that?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

venomlust said:


> I could have sworn there was a paragraph somewhere in this announcement that said the Dreadclaw can currently use the rules from Aeronautica and Imperial Armour: Apocalypse II (2011), and that forthcoming rules would be in a new book. Am I crazy? Does anyone else remember that?


You're remembering the quote from the newsletter:


> Full rules for the Anvillus pattern Dreadclaw Drop Pod can be found in the forthcoming _The Horus Heresy Book Three – Extermination_, but until then you can use the rules for the Dreadclaw Drop Pod in _*The Horus Heresy Book One – Betrayal*_ or the rules for the Chaos Space Marine Dreadclaw in _*Imperial Armour: Aeronautica*_.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, I'm not as crazy as I thought.


Aeronautica is the ruleset to use. The entry in Betrayal has no mention that the Dreadclaw can move on the turn it Deep Strikes. Or however the damn rules work. Hopefully the next entry for them will be crystal clear.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

venomlust said:


> Thanks, I'm not as crazy as I thought.


That's not what he said :wink:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> That's not what he said :wink:


Fair enough. :laugh:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I now know how they got their name in the first place. Those would be dreadful to see coming at me.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

locustgate said:


> I now know how they got their name in the first place. Those would be dreadful to see coming at me.


phht8xrFwmY


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So, if this is true, I'm a VERY HAPPY BOY:

Taken from the comments section on the Crimson Slaughter post @ Natfka:










Alluva sudden a Helbrute isn't so worthless and Havocs/Chosen can unleash hell on whatever you damn well please. I have consumed twelve pounds of salt, so I'm surprised to be alive right now.


----------

